# Scales



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure this will have been asked before but I can't find it. I have never weighed stuff before and just used shotglassed. Would anyone be able to recommend a good and reasonable set of 0.1 g scales?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a set of these under the cup on my grinder to weigh the grounds.

Link

I also use a set of these for general weighing and brewing duties.

Link


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

These are great for weighing beans and weighing a single/double espresso

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-300g-x-0-01g-Mini-Digital-Scale-Jewelry-Pocket-Gram-LCD-UK-/181168248008?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item2a2e7814c8


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hario V60 scale on its way to me. It's a scale and a timer. Pricey though at £29 plus import duty from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-V60-Drip-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394153923&sr=8-1&keywords=Hario+v60+scale

Main issues with larger scales are (1) are they stable / accurate on your drip tray lid; (2) can you disable the auto-off; (3) will your cup still fit under the PF when it's on the scale.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> These are great for weighing beans and weighing a single/double espresso
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-300g-x-0-01g-Mini-Digital-Scale-Jewelry-Pocket-Gram-LCD-UK-/181168248008?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item2a2e7814c8


I second these! Really small and responsive, and have a decent time before auto turning-off (my last scales would do it in the middle of a shot)!


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

If you are looking for brilliant coffee-specific scales for brewing I can recommend the Bonavita scales. Lightning quick response (1ms claimed, I believe them), 0.1g resolution up to 3000g and look fantastic too. They aren't cheap at £85 but they are designed for cafe use primarily and are built to be water resistant and easily cleanable. My local, Brewlab, use three sets in conjunction with an Uber-Boiler for pour over. They come with an AC adaptor or can be powered by 3xAAA batteries. My girlfriend and I use them in the kitchen for weighing cooking ingredients so they were easily justified!

I have a set of the Hario scales at work, they are not great. Build quality is uninspiring for the £50 price and the response time is incredibly slow.

I also have a little set of 0.1g pocket scales by On-Balance. They seem to be pretty accurate and have a good response time too. If I recall correctly were about £15 from one of the local, ahem, headshops here in Edinburgh.

*EDIT: I see that you are talking exclusively about weighing espresso shots. The third in the list would be the ones I would recommend.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hario V60 scale arrived yesterday.

Have to agree with grimpeur (spell checked as grumpy by the way) about speed.

At low weights (ie espresso weights) it can't keep up. It quite consistently adds 2gms about 4secs after I stop the pull. It's faster with higher weights so probably ideal for drip.

Construction was ok I thought. It's plastic but well produced and a good display. But then I only paid £29 not £50.

It's also quite low profile so works under the portafilter.

Accuracy is fine too (once it settles) it matches the reading on my i1200 bench scale which is proper lab accurate.

All told though low speed means it's far from ideal as an espresso scale.

So, still looking for a good scale with timer.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've just bought these off ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649. Primarily I wanted something with a larger platform that the Hario Drip Decanter will fit on but also tried then out for espresso, lovely fast and smooth response that easily kept up with the espresso shot with no lag at all ordered 8 days ago and arrived this morning from Hong Kong, I think I may have to buy a 2nd set as a back up now.


----------

